# La Migliore Ala della Storia



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Con questo finiamo i Centrocampisti
anche quì ci sono grandi esclusi come Giggs, Resenbrink, Rep, Hamrin
il Prossimo Sondaggio sarà sul Miglior Assist-Man
se qualcuno ha qualche proposta può farlo in questo Topic http://www.milanworld.net/proposta-vt4863.html


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Questa volta non ho dubbi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questa volta non ho dubbi



bravo!
il mitico George Best


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Avrei votato proprio Giggs  Comunque per l'eleganza voto figo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Garrincha è stato il più grande,senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avrei votato proprio Giggs  Comunque per l'eleganza voto figo.



tutta colpa di [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (19 Aprile 2013)

Garrincha


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2013)

"Maradona good, Pelè better, George Best".
Anche se avrei votato il Mago Gallese


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2013)

Se si andasse a vedere i numeri di Cristiano Ronaldo, il topic potrebbe chiudersi qua. 
Non è il mio giocatore preferito tra questi, mi viene difficile accostarlo a certi nomi del passato e anche considerarlo come un'ala pura, però certe cifre sono troppo clamorose per non essere considerate.
A parte lui direi Garrincha e, come valore assoluto, Best.
Figo, Giggs e Beckham più o meno li vedo alla pari. Quest ultimo lo considero paradossalmente sottovalutato come giocatore, nonostante sia uno dei calciatori più mediatici di sempre, ma più per quel che rappresenta fuori dal campo che per le sue qualità tecniche. Se si vanno a vedere le immagini del mitico Manchester di fine anni '90-inizio 2000, si noterà che almeno l'80% dei gol passa dai suoi piedi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se si andasse a vedere i numeri di Cristiano Ronaldo, il topic potrebbe chiudersi qua.
> Non è il mio giocatore preferito tra questi, mi viene difficile accostarlo a certi nomi del passato e anche considerarlo come un'ala pura, però certe cifre sono troppo clamorose per non essere considerate.
> A parte lui direi Garrincha e, come valore assoluto, Best.
> Figo, Giggs e Beckham più o meno li vedo alla pari. Quest ultimo lo considero paradossalmente sottovalutato come giocatore, nonostante sia uno dei calciatori più mediatici di sempre, ma più per quel che rappresenta fuori dal campo che per le sue qualità tecniche. Se si vanno a vedere le immagini del mitico Manchester di fine anni '90-inizio 2000, si noterà che almeno l'80% dei gol passa dai suoi piedi.



son d'accordo su tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Non vincerà ma voto Cristiano Ronaldo. Un giocatore perfetto, dall'atletismo straripante e dalla tecnica sopraffina, degnissimo avversario(chissà che non sia più forte lui)del nuovo Maradona(mica Jose Mari)Messi. Cristiano non vince il pallone d'oro soltanto perché c'è l'argentino ma dal suo pallone d'oro ad oggi sta dimostrando una costanza paurosa, mentre proprio la costanza è stata la pecca di Best.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non vincerà ma voto Cristiano Ronaldo. Un giocatore perfetto, dall'atletismo straripante e dalla tecnica sopraffina, degnissimo avversario(chissà che non sia più forte lui)del nuovo Maradona(mica Jose Mari)Messi. Cristiano non vince il pallone d'oro soltanto perché c'è l'argentino ma dal suo pallone d'oro ad oggi sta dimostrando una costanza paurosa, mentre proprio la costanza è stata la pecca di Best.



la prima grande stagione l'ha fatta nel 2006/2007 quando per poco non arrivava in Finale di Champions, oltre a vincere il Campionato con 17 gol e piazzarsi secondo nel pallone d'oro
per me Messi è più forte però non si può vedere Messi 4 palloni d'oro e 1 C.Ronaldo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la prima grande stagione l'ha fatta nel 2006/2007 quando per poco non arrivava in Finale di Champions, oltre a vincere il Campionato con 17 gol e piazzarsi secondo nel pallone d'oro
> per me Messi è più forte però non si può vedere Messi 4 palloni d'oro e 1 C.Ronaldo


È da almeno 6 anni che è al top e potrà continuare così ancora per un po', un fenomeno. La grandezza di Ronaldo come calciatore sta anche nella maturità che ha saputo raggiungere diventando un professionista esemplare a differenza della ballerina che giocava nello Sporting Lisbona. Ovviamente bisogna contestualizzare però quando si parla dei campioni passati bisogna tenere conto anche della scarsa preparazione atletica(scarsa rispetto ad oggi)che ricevevano, magari fossero vissuti in questi anni il loro fisico non avrebbe retto e sarebbero falliti come Owen o Pato, invece magari l'inglese e il brasiliano in quell'epoca sarebbero diventati dei fenomeni. Questo per me è il punto, Ronaldo è un campione a 360°.


----------



## Miro (19 Aprile 2013)

Cristiano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da almeno 6 anni che è al top e potrà continuare così ancora per un po', un fenomeno. La grandezza di Ronaldo come calciatore sta anche nella maturità che ha saputo raggiungere diventando un professionista esemplare a differenza della ballerina che giocava nello Sporting Lisbona. Ovviamente bisogna contestualizzare però quando si parla dei campioni passati bisogna tenere conto anche della scarsa preparazione atletica(scarsa rispetto ad oggi)che ricevevano, magari fossero vissuti in questi anni il loro fisico non avrebbe retto e sarebbero falliti come Owen o Pato, invece magari l'inglese e il brasiliano in quell'epoca sarebbero diventati dei fenomeni. Questo per me è il punto, Ronaldo è un campione a 360°.



quoto tutto quanto...oltre a essere un Grandissimo Campione e anche un Grande Uomo anche se non sembra


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Aprile 2013)

C.Ronaldo, Garrincha e Nedved i piu' forti in assoluto.
Ancora una volta faccio fatica a metterne uno davanti.
Manca nella lista indubbiamente Giggs anche se di un gradino sotto, e non dimentichiamoci del fenomenale Bruno Conti '80-'83.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> C.Ronaldo, Garrincha e Nedved i piu' forti in assoluto.
> Ancora una volta faccio fatica a metterne uno davanti.
> Manca nella lista indubbiamente Giggs anche se di un gradino sotto, e non dimentichiamoci del fenomenale Bruno Conti '80-'83.



Conti c'è xD


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Conti c'è xD



lo so che c'è, volevo dire che è forse troppo bistrattato. Non è sul podio di tutti i tempi, ma nel periodo intorno ai mondiali di Spagna era fenomenale.


----------



## runner (19 Aprile 2013)

voto Becks come sempre.....

dai ragazzi ce ne sono anche altri!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Dov'è Giggs?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe stato da votare Best, ma David è sempre David


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avrei votato proprio Giggs  Comunque per l'eleganza voto figo.


Ragazzi potete partecipare alla discussione anzichè lamentarvi dopo... detto senza vena polemica 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tutta colpa di [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Mi assumo le mie responsabilità, prendetevela con me e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il mio voto comunque va a Garrincha.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Senza offesa ma questo sondaggio senza Giggs é una farsa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Aprile 2013)

garrincha.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Avevo lasciato il topic con la corsa Best-Ronaldo, adesso Garrincha è schizzato al primo posto 


Livestrong ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma questo sondaggio senza Giggs é una farsa


A stento avrebbe preso due o tre voti


----------



## Livestrong (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma dai, gli altri posso capirlo, ma Nedved e Beckham....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avevo lasciato il topic con la corsa Best-Ronaldo, adesso Garrincha è schizzato al primo posto
> 
> A stento avrebbe preso due o tre voti



ma credo sia anche normale.
stiamo parlando di un tizio che ha vinto due mondiali da assoluto protagonista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma credo sia anche normale.
> stiamo parlando di un tizio che ha vinto due mondiali da assoluto protagonista.


In realtà non era meraviglia vera, anzi è comprensibile, però sembrava fuori dai giochi dopo i primi voti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avevo lasciato il topic con la corsa Best-Ronaldo, adesso Garrincha è schizzato al primo posto
> 
> A stento avrebbe preso due o tre voti


Ma forse neanche 2 o 3 voti. Anzi ci sarebbe stato qualcuno che avrebbe detto che avevamo fatto fuori Nedved o Beckham che hanno preso entrambi dei voti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Volata Best-Garrincha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma forse neanche 2 o 3 voti. Anzi ci sarebbe stato qualcuno che avrebbe detto che avevamo fatto fuori Nedved o Beckham che hanno preso entrambi dei voti



al posto di Nedved ci stava alla grande dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Volata Best-Garrincha



non dare per spacciato C.Ronaldo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> al posto di Nedved ci stava alla grande dai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Può darsi. 

Però mi piacerebbe che le persone che si lamentano partecipassero alla scelta dei giocatori per i vari ruoli. Già individuarne 10 per ruolo non è semplice.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può darsi.
> 
> Però mi piacerebbe che le persone che si lamentano partecipassero alla scelta dei giocatori per i vari ruoli. Già individuarne 10 per ruolo non è semplice.



vabbè, ma è anche impossibile scegliere tutti insieme i giocatori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

se finisce così che famo paro e disparo? [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se finisce così che famo paro e disparo? [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



Ci penserà Splendidi con un suo fake


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci penserà Splendidi con un suo fake


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Aprile 2013)

L'esclusione di Giggs è ingiusta, ma quella di Nedved sarebbe stata un errore colossale ben peggiore.
Aldilà dei gusti personali, c'è anche un pallone d'oro che depone a favore del ceco.


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2013)

Voto il mitico George Best.


----------



## Dexter (21 Aprile 2013)

per me è giusto che giggs non rientri in questa lista. aldilà delle considerazioni su chi è fuori e chi no,temo che come accade spesso si tendi a "mitizzare" troppo il passato: io ho votato cristiano ronaldo,ha fatto la differenza in due fra le migliori squadre del mondo (ed è una qualità che non tutti quelli della lista possono vantare) e sta tenendo testa probabilmente al miglior calciatore di sempre. garrincha era un altro calcio,oggi con una gamba storpia non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per me è giusto che giggs non rientri in questa lista. aldilà delle considerazioni su chi è fuori e chi no,temo che come accade spesso si tendi a "mitizzare" troppo il passato: io ho votato cristiano ronaldo,ha fatto la differenza in due fra le migliori squadre del mondo (ed è una qualità che non tutti quelli della lista possono vantare) e sta tenendo testa probabilmente al miglior calciatore di sempre. garrincha era un altro calcio,oggi con una gamba storpia non vai da nessuna parte.



si anch'io lo volevo Giggs ma fa niente...cmq mesà che te sei sbagliato e hai votato Best


----------



## Dexter (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si anch'io lo volevo Giggs ma fa niente...cmq mesà che te sei sbagliato e hai votato Best



ho votato appena aperto il sondaggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho votato appena aperto il sondaggio



ah ok, no perchè prima del tuo post Best aveva un voto in meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci penserà Splendidi con un suo fake


Io sono una persona onesta a differenza di Tanner e poi io ho votato Ronaldo, quindi Best o Garrincha non fa differenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono una persona onesta a differenza di Tanner e poi io ho votato Ronaldo, quindi Best o Garrincha non fa differenza



Mi stai forse dando dello juventino?!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi stai forse dando dello juventino?!


No, non mi permetterei... ti do dell'interista


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non mi permetterei... ti do dell'interista



Dalla padella alla brace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Dai ragazzi, decretate un vincitore, su


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2013)

garrincha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, decretate un vincitore, su



aspettiamo il voto decisivo


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Garrincha. Un giocatore, un campione moderno che è entrato nella DeLorean ed è stato trasportato negli anni '50.
Unico al mondo.


----------



## rossovero (22 Aprile 2013)

Avevo votato Best. Cmq Giggs, per me, é superiore, e di molto, a Nedved. Sará che non sopporto chi ha il tuffo facile...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

te [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] che hai votato?

vince Garrincha
puoi chiudere [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]


----------

